# Cabinet Bi-Fold Doors



## Travis Heseman (Dec 20, 2019)

I have a bi-fold cabinet full overlay door for which I need a left-opening mechanism (slide or arm). Door is ~17" total, each side is 8.5". I can't seem to locate anything. It's not a corner cabinet it's flat but in a tight space and needs to be accessed from the right side. So I built bi-fold doors expecting to find a good mechanism for it -- I have the SFD-3L-L Self Folding Door Mechanism from Sagatsune but the doors are too narrow for its use. Ideas?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Travis.
what part of the world do you hail from ?
posting photos of your issues and concerns will get you
the most accurate responses.

.

.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a cabinet with 2 bifold doors. Each side about dimension of yours.


I do not understand this statement "left-opening mechanism (slide or arm)." There is nothing like that on these doors. Each side just hinges.


George


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm also confused, as a bi-folding door just has a set of hinges. A photo might help us understand.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

First thing is, never build doors for something like bi-fold hardware without having the hardware in hand and testing it on a scrap to determine the exact fit. Been there, done that. Even the specs that come with some of that hardware are wrong and don't fit as claimed. You get the hardware first, then you make the pieces to work with the hardware. 



The other option is to modify the hardware, which I have also done plenty of when the hardware didn't work or fit quite how I wanted it to, or simply wasn't any available to do what I needed.


Beyond that, I can't help you since I really don't know what your issue is from your vague post and lack of pictures.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This poster is long gone.


George


----------

